# Brass crown gears



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

First on my agenda for getting some nice runners is rear wheels and axle set ups.Super G and G3,hardbodies as I have said before.
Im thinking of ordering in a bunch of these:











Im tired of press on axles and hubs,as well as stripped crowns..These should last a life time.Should being the operative word.These are from Riggen HO.I can also get matching aluminum front ends as well.I figure for what I spend on replacing crowns and hubs I will end up saving in the long run.

Also figuring into the equation is I am trying to get some kind of a half @ssed race program together to hopefully pique the interest of some of my teenage sons friends.These look cool too,and the cool factor plays in heavily with teen aged boys.Im all about getting young people involved in this hobby.

Ok,so on to my question.
Can someone point me in a direction for some brass crown gears?????Im tired of replacing stripped plastic ones.My idea is to build a bunch of permanent rear setups,a few of each crown size.

I'll stick with plastic pinions for now,as I have a bunch of them anyways,and they pop on and off relatively easy,as opposed to the brass ones which if I remember right need to be loc tited to the arm shaft.

Here is the link to Riggen HO:

http://www.riggenho.com/replacement parts.htm

Im really intrigued by these Riggen cars,as my break from slots began just around the time the brass wars were ending and the in lines were coming in.I may pick up a few,but I have a few ideas for brass pan type cars that would utilize cars and parts that are readily available.A "snap in" kind of thing,kind of like Gary Beedle did back in the day.Stay tuned for more on that.

Anyways,brass crowns....who's got 'em?????And,is my idea for these rear end setups a good one?????I could care less about the extra weight.

Mike


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Those Riggen hubs look pretty wide with the jam nut, on a G3 it might not fit in a tech block.
That would be important on a Tomy track because the lanes are narrow and the cars would bump wheels.
And I had some bad luck with threaded axles and hubs on magnet cars.
The right wheels would spin off which is a really bad thing to have happen to loose a race because of that.
Seriously, I eventually threw them all away in the trash.

I know a lot of people like that stuff, but delrin double flange hubs with BSRT poly gears and BSRT o-ring fronts will always be my choice for racing.

* I know about the cool factor, but spoil those young boys with some good BSRT G3 cars then they won't like anything else.
Because young guys can be trained to be smarter than old guys like me who race Tyco and LifeLike cars.
__________________


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

SuperFist said:


> ...delrin double flange hubs with BSRT poly gears and BSRT o-ring fronts will always be my choice for racing...


ive had really good luck with BRST's delrin crowns and pinions. ive only ever stripped on crown, and i actually noticed it was missing a tooth when i installed it. 

in polymer cars (34 and 35 wire arms) i have spun a few BSRT delrin pinions, but that mostly due to not having the right tire height, and running too hot


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

mking said:


> ive had really good luck with BRST's delrin crowns and pinions. ive only ever stripped on crown, and i actually noticed it was missing a tooth when i installed it.
> 
> in polymer cars (34 and 35 wire arms) i have spun a few BSRT delrin pinions, but that mostly due to not having the right tire height, and running too hot


Yes absolutely. They're really great, the light gray ones.
I just installed some BSRT Delrin pinion and crown gears 7/20 on my LifeLike M.
They mesh perfect with no shims.

They're half the price of the poly gears too.
__________________


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

My choice would be delrin over brass..
The cost of delrin is alot cheaper than brass and brass will tear up the pinion just as quick if not faster if not shimmed right.
I use the brass and steel on the neo from Wizzard. But evrything else is delrin . Will last along time when shimmed right.:thumbsup:

If you are still set on brass Wizzard has alot of different ones.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thank you guys for the input.....

Brad,I gave some thought to what you had said about the width of the wheels.
They are Riggen wheels and hubs,and Ive not heard of anyone complaining that races Riggens that width is a problem,so,in theory,they should work.Actually,I have a set of them here somewhere off of a lot of cars I got awhile back.The operative word in that sentence being "somewhere".Could be over the rainbow for all I know.

Alright,you guys convinced me on the brass gears.I;ll stick to what you guys suggested.As long as I get in a good supply of shims,I should be fine.

Thanks again guys.

Mike


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Threaded axles will bend.Slottech has a steel/aluminum micromesh
gear setup -half way between plastic and brass in wieght.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

*overkill*

Lets starts with why your going through so many gears and hubs mix matching gear manufactures, or poor gear mesh are usally the two (brass would end up bending anyway would want to use bronze) snapping the flanges on hubs too much hitting the walls slow down to go faster besides all this stuff you want to put on a g3 you would just gets spanked on the track with all the extra weight. I agree with the other guys the bsrt gears for the money are great or quicker enginering makes some great gears and hubs
Keep in the slot


----------

